# Behr 1-Part Epoxy Concrete and Garage Floor Paint?



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I hate to raise the "will this paint work in marine applications" question again, but I am going to do it anyway because I am a masochist. I hereby acknowledge beforehand to all interested parties that a purpose made two part marine linear polyurethane paint is the gold standard topside paint, so stay off any soapboxes. I remember how Firecat's TileClad post got hijacked. In the end, I am painting a one-off plywood skiff designed and built by an amateur.

I need a satin to flat finish topside paint that is more durable than Rustoleum, but easy to source, tint and apply. I'd like to be able to buy it locally without having anything to do with West Marine. I will apply it by roll and tip and expect to touch it up every couple of years to correct the accumulated blemishes. Spraying is not an option because I don't have the equipment and am not paying someone else to paint my hull. 

I am leaning toward oil based flat marine enamel, but I saw the Behr 1-part epoxy floor paint today in Home Depot and it piqued my curiosity. My single experience with oil based paint in the past leads me to look for alternatives that dry faster and stink less.

My research in to this specific product turned up two concerns. First the product info says not to use it on vertical surfaces. Why not? Secondly, the product info says not to use it in areas subject to hydrostatic pressure. I assume this refers to situations where moisture wicks through the concrete and causes the paint to bubble. Water on the outside wouldn't be an issue. Is this correct? Feel free to relate any other concerns you are aware of.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are a million ways to paint your boat within your listed parameters.

Hydrostatic pressure will not come into play on your boat so don't worry about that.

Second I believe a single part epoxy is more durable than most enamel paints. Garage floor paint also comes in a two part (FYI) and is available at all big box stores.

You can mix an anti gloss additive in enamel paints as well as mix them into any color imaginable and is simple to repair.

I have no idea how to repair an epoxy floor coating. Every garage floor I have seen that used the stuff, it has come up and looks terrible after patching.

Simplicity says to use marine enamel with anti gloss and redo as needed. There are also hardening agents that can be used as well.

If the product says not to use vertically that would be the viscosity is low and would run and not give desired results so they warn you in advance.

Nate- I do not have any personal experience with any of the epoxy paints, tile clad, etc. other than the paint that was on the garage floor when I bought it and it has nice tire tread designs in it where it has come off the floor.  So if I was wearing your boots I would stick with enamel.

By the way I think you have done an exceptional job on your build.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I have also seen the 2-part epoxy bathtub refinishing kits along with the floor paint. Just another one to throw at you. I thought about using the epoxy floor paint in the past and decided against it for reasons I cannot remember right now.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Reach out to your local paint supplier like Sherwin Williams, Glidden or Porter. They have a large assortment of two part epoxies or urethane that will hold up a lot better than your Home Depot grade paints. You can use a deglosser once the paint is applied because the majority of your two part products have a gloss finish. Colors are somewhat limited to your white, deep or intermediate tint base and pastels are ruled out. Other than that, you will pay a little more for the product but it will last much longer than any store grade paints. Good luck..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> I need a satin to flat finish topside paint that is more durable than Rustoleum, but easy to source, tint and apply


Nate, on my current boat I used rustoleum, but I added some Valspar enamel hardener and I am pleased with the outcome. After a year and a half I only need to touch up where the cooler had been rubbing. I used satin for the decks and covered it with webbing spray. I plan to use the same for my kayak (no webbing) and next boat.

I don't know much about the single part garage paint except every one I've seen peels up and they seem to fade, but the 2 part garage kits seem to hold up well.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I know most Epoxies are not UV resistant. That is about all I know though. 

I would go to a local boat yard and ask them what they use and buy some paint through them. You can get it cheaper at a paint store (not lowes or home depot) probably, but you will be paying the boat yard for their knowledge by buyint through them.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> I know most Epoxies are not UV resistant.  That is about all I know though.


That was the first thing I looked for.  It is rated for exterior use.  I am not going to mess with it though.  There are too many unknowns.  I'll stick with the duck boat paints.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nate,

I have used BLP paints for many years and they are damn tough.

http://blpmobilepaint.com/marine_products.html


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I've looked into the BLP stuff and it seems like a good option, but they only offer the olive. I want a tan for the inside and more colors for the outside. They don't have any distributors in Maryland either. If I have order online, I want to get everything in one order. I am going to use the flat marine enamel paints sold by Lock Stock and Barrel, Inc. They provide a ton of color options versus the next option, Parker Paints. The guys over at duckboats.net all say they are more durable than the Parker paints.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LS&B is a great place. Tell Lou I say hello. He will treat youright and he WILL NOT sell you a product you don't need or that is not right for the job.


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

i think its and excellent idea , i wish someone would try it, i have had far better results with rustoleum industrial with tractor supply enamel hardner than any awlgrip, i do this for a living believe it or not! with out going into a long disertaion ..proving what im saying with tax returns, but i promise rustoleum hands down makes the cheapest and best paints!


----------

